# Help with Finale sheet music conversion



## Zuo17

Hey guys,

I've just finished composing and scoring a music piece. Is there a way to convert the finale "sheet music" file into pdf form? And is there a way to get an mp3 file from the finale sheet music file? Thanks. 

Until again,
Zach


----------



## PostMinimalist

Finale has a 'Compile postscript file' choice in the File menu. Once you save it as PS you can then use Acrobat to convert that to pdf. 
You can and should convert in bulk, combining all the PS files from Finale from one piece into a single pdf file (unless you thern want to send this over the net in which case you should make two or three little ones grouped by section i.e. woodwind, brass, etc.). 

As for converting finale files to mp3 the only suggestion I can give is to save from Finale as a MIDI file and open that in a sequencer program like Logic pro. 
After tweaking the sounds and samples etc. bounce down to a mp3 or wav file and burn CDs from that. 

I hope this helps
FC


----------



## Zuo17

Post-Minimalist,

Thank you very much for your help! 

For the mp3 conversion, I checked the Finale website and discovered that all the finale versions except Finale notepad has a mp3 converter. Unfortunately for me, I can't afford any of the higher Finale versions(I have Finale Notepad right now). 

Until again,
Zach


----------



## chillowack

Zach,

You can download a free 30-day trial version of Finale PrintMusic, which you can then use to generate MP3s.

Presumably you can also do this with the other Finale products, though I haven't yet tried them.

PrintMusic also has other functionality Notepad doesn't, such as the ability to switch time signatures in the middle of a piece, for instance. You can buy it for as little as $65.


----------

